# Wie wird W2K runtergefahren?



## zyclop (27. Dezember 2005)

Ich habe eine Frage ich habe nun mehr als genug gegoogelt und nix gefunden darum dachte ich ich versuch es hier. 

Kann mir jemand sagen wie W2K runtergefahren wird
Bei WinXp ist das die Shutdown.exe jedoch ist die bei w2k nicht Standartmässig dabei, darum dachte ich mir es muss doch eine/n andere exe Datei oder einen Dienst geben der das BS runterfährt.


Wäre toll wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

MFG zYcLoP


----------



## Neurodeamon (27. Dezember 2005)

Die einfachste Möglichkeit: Windows XP shutdown.exe in sein Windows 2000 zu kopieren.

Andere Möglichkeit: Unsere Forensuche zu verwenden und mal nach shutdown.exe zu suchen. Ich erinnere mich daran in den letzten Jahren mal einen Beitrag dazu verfasst zu haben mit link zu einer freeware shutdown.exe.

Ich bin mal so frei, aber das nächste mal selbst suchen bitte 
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials206816.html&highlight=shutdown.exe
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials181867.html&highlight=shutdown.exe

Gruß,
Neuro


----------



## zyclop (28. Dezember 2005)

Ich weiss das unter W2K kein Shutdown gibt aber ich brauche eben die exe die w2k runterfahren lässt. Das problem ist ja wie wird W2k runtergefahren es muss ja einen dienst oder eine exe geben sonst könnte der pc ja nicht runterfahren...auf die anderen beiden threads bin ich schon gekommen...plz help


----------



## Neurodeamon (28. Dezember 2005)

Die Original Datei wird Dir aus rechtlichen Gründen niemand von uns geben können.  :suspekt: 

In einem der beiden Threads ist ein Link zu einem Download zu einer "shutdown.exe".
Es gibt auch eine "shutdown.exe" von sysinternals.com.

Oder was genau willst Du?

Im Gegensatz zu Win98/NT funktioniert beim XP scheinbar kein Aufrufen über "rundll32.exe" und weiteren Parametern.

Die letzte Möglichkeit die mir einfällt ist es einen wichtigen Windowsprozess abzuschießen. Windows fährt sich dann nach 60 Sekunden runter


----------



## Alexander12 (28. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Mann könnte Mal während dem regulären runterfahren den TaskManager kurz starten und schaun ws für eine *.exe sich ausführt.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. Dezember 2005)

Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die letzte Möglichkeit die mir einfällt ist es einen wichtigen Windowsprozess abzuschießen. Windows fährt sich dann nach 60 Sekunden runter


Hoert sich irgendwie ein wenig nach Blaster an. 

Soll das eigentlich lokal oder remote laufen?

Ich hab vor einer ganzen Weile mal ein kleines Programm geschrieben welches dem ProgMan-Prozess quasi ein Alt-F4 sendet. Das muesste dann im Grunde nur darum erweitert werden, dass auch der entsprechende Button noch gedrueckt wird, denn das Resultat des Programmes ist im Moment der Logout-Screen.
Aber das funktioniert halt nur lokal.



			
				Alexander12 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mann könnte Mal während dem regulären runterfahren den TaskManager kurz starten und schaun ws für eine *.exe sich ausführt.


Ich denke nicht, dass das wirklich Erfolg versprechend ist. Bevor man das entsprechende Programm gefunden hat wurde der Taskmanager schon abgeschossen.
Da waere es wohl noch sinnvoller Windows in Bochs laufen zu lassen und den Shutdown-Prozess zu debuggen.


----------



## Tobias K. (28. Dezember 2005)

moin


Ich mag mich irren, aber geht das nicht per RunDll Befehl?


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## zyclop (28. Dezember 2005)

Also ich erklär euch das mal...

ich hab den auftrag bekommen einen batch zu schreiben mit dem man Shutdown ausführen kann das ist kein problem hab ich man kann sogar parameter auswählen. Jedoch ist das problem das der Shutdown.exe bei w2k nicht , da ich keine anderen daten noch importieren will ausser den batch muss das system ja noch anders ansprechbar sein.

Wenn ihr den Batch sehen wollt.

das ist die Abfrage die klärt ob der PC XP und höher oder W2k und tiefer ist


```
@echo off
if exist C:/winnt/* goto ja else goto nein

:ja
pause
start XP_ShutDown.exe
start xp_shutdown\xp_menu.bat

goto exit

:nein
pause
start W2K_ShutDown.exe
start w2k_shutdown\w2k_menu.bat

exit
:exit
exit
```

jetzt kommt der shutdown batch ne menge arbeit aber cool


```
@echo off 
Title Shutdown - Batch
:shutdown
@echo off
echo Dieser Batch ermoeglicht das Runterfahren oder Neustarten eines Computers 
echo in ihrem LAN ohne Spezielle kentnisse.
echo.
set /P Y=Geben sie bitte die IP Adresse oder den Computernamen ein:                      
echo.%y%>ip.txt
echo [1] --- /i 		Ermoeglicht eine Grafische Oberflaeche
echo. 				
echo [2] --- /s 		Herunterfahren
echo. 				
echo [3] --- /s /c /t xxx 	Herunterfahren, Grund, Zeit in Sekunden
echo. 				
echo [4] --- /r		Neustart 
echo.				
echo [5] --- /r /c /t xxx 	Neustart, Grund, Zeit in Sekunden
echo. 				
echo [6] --- /a		Abbrechen des Herunterfahren oder Neustartes 
echo. 				
echo [0] --- EXIT		Beendet das Programm 
echo.
set /P X=[1], [2], [3], [4], [5], [6] oder [0] Wahlen sie bitte die gewuenschte Nummer...Eingabe =

if /I "%X%"=="1" goto :one
if /I "%X%"=="2" goto :two
if /I "%X%"=="3" goto :three
if /I "%X%"=="4" goto :four
if /I "%X%"=="5" goto :five
if /I "%X%"=="6" goto :six
if /I "%X%"=="0" goto :oh

echo ***ERROR***
echo.
echo Fehlerhafte Eingabe
echo.
echo Sie werden an den Anfang geleitet.
echo.
Pause
cls
goto shutdown



:one
echo.
echo Sie haben die [1] geweahlt
echo.
echo Sind sie sicher
echo.
set /P X= (J)a oder (N)ein? Eingabe =
echo.
if /I "%X%"=="J" goto :ja
if /I "%X%"=="N" goto :nein 
echo ***ERROR***
echo.
echo Fehlerhafte Eingabe
echo.
echo Sie werden an den Anfang geleitet.
echo.
Pause
cls
goto shutdown

:ja
start C:\Temp\XP_ShutDown\Parameter\one.bat
exit

:nein
cls
goto shutdown



:two
echo.
echo Sie haben die [2] geweahlt
echo.
echo Sind sie sicher
echo.
set /P X= (J)a oder (N)ein? Eingabe =
echo.
if /I "%X%"=="J" goto :ja
if /I "%X%"=="N" goto :nein 
echo ***ERROR***
echo.
echo Fehlerhafte Eingabe
echo.
echo Sie werden an den Anfang geleitet.
echo.
Pause
cls
goto shutdown

:ja
start C:\Temp\XP_ShutDown\Parameter\two.bat
exit

:nein
cls
goto shutdown



:three
echo.
echo Sie haben die [3] geweahlt
echo.
echo Sind sie sicher
echo.
set /P X= (J)a oder (N)ein? Eingabe =
echo.
if /I "%X%"=="J" goto :ja
if /I "%X%"=="N" goto :nein 
echo ***ERROR***
echo.
echo Fehlerhafte Eingabe
echo.
echo Sie werden an den Anfang geleitet.
echo.
Pause
cls
goto shutdown

:ja
start C:\Temp\XP_ShutDown\Parameter\three.bat
exit

:nein
cls
goto shutdown



:four
echo.
echo Sie haben die [4] geweahlt
echo.
echo Sind sie sicher
echo.
set /P X= (J)a oder (N)ein? Eingabe =
echo.
if /I "%X%"=="J" goto :ja
if /I "%X%"=="N" goto :nein 
echo ***ERROR***
echo.
echo Fehlerhafte Eingabe
echo.
echo Sie werden an den Anfang geleitet.
echo.
Pause
cls
goto shutdown

:ja
start C:\Temp\XP_ShutDown\Parameter\four.bat
exit

:nein
cls
goto shutdown



:five
echo.
echo Sie haben die [5] geweahlt
echo.
echo Sind sie sicher
echo.
set /P X= (J)a oder (N)ein? Eingabe =
echo.
if /I "%X%"=="J" goto :ja
if /I "%X%"=="N" goto :nein 
echo ***ERROR***
echo.
echo Fehlerhafte Eingabe
echo.
echo Sie werden an den Anfang geleitet.
echo.
Pause
cls
goto shutdown

:ja
start C:\Temp\XP_ShutDown\Parameter\five.bat
exit

:nein
cls
goto shutdown



:six
echo.
echo Sie haben die [6] geweahlt
echo.
echo Sind sie sicher
echo.
set /P X= (J)a oder (N)ein? Eingabe =
echo.
if /I "%X%"=="J" goto :ja
if /I "%X%"=="N" goto :nein 
echo ***ERROR***
echo.
echo Fehlerhafte Eingabe
echo.
echo Sie werden an den Anfang geleitet.
echo.
Pause
cls
goto shutdown

:ja
start C:\Temp\XP_ShutDown\Parameter\six.bat
exit

:nein
cls
goto shutdown



:oh
echo.
echo Sie haben die [0] geweahlt
echo.
echo Sind sie sicher
echo.
set /P X= (J)a oder (N)ein? Eingabe =
echo.
if /I "%X%"=="J" goto :ja
if /I "%X%"=="N" goto :nein 
echo ***ERROR***
echo.
echo Fehlerhafte Eingabe
echo.
echo Sie werden an den Anfang geleitet.
echo.
Pause
cls
goto shutdown

:ja
exit

:nein
cls
goto shutdown
```

Dazu kommen dann die einzelnen nummern die poste ich aber nicht


----------



## Nightcrawler (28. Dezember 2005)

also ganz einfach.

START -> Beenden -> Herunterfahren auswählen -> Ok 

Schon wieder Win2k runtergefahren.

Gruß

Nightcrawler

PS.:

Was ihr immer mit eurer shutdown.exe habt.


----------



## Erpel (28. Dezember 2005)

Auch für Windows 2000 gibt es die shudown.exe wie du sie von XP kennst. Zu finden im Microsoft Windows 2000 resource kit oder so ähnlich.
Wenn du dein Problem genauer schildern würdest könnte man dir besser helfen.


----------



## Neurodeamon (28. Dezember 2005)

Ich frage mich echt ob einige Antworten sarkastisch gemeint sind oder tatsächlich so dämlich. Liest auch mal jemand den Thread, bevor er einen Post verfasst?
Oder wie sonst kann ich mir Vorschläge die nicht zur Frage passen (und nennung bereits erwähnter Tipps/Vorschläge) erklären?  

@zyclop: Du machst es uns aber auch schwer. Du drückst Dich sehr wage aus und sagst nicht frei heraus, was Du willst. Man kann Dich mehrdeutig interpretieren ...

Ich vermute mittlerweile das Du die Windows shutdown Technik an sich verstehen willst. Da wäre die Frage im Microsoft Knowledge Forum aber besser. Ich kann Dir noch eine weitere Möglichkeit zeigen Windows herunterzufahren, aber wie jede einzelne Möglichkeit funktioniert, wird Dir wohl nur ein erfahrener Programmierer oder Microsoft-Techie erklären können.   

Shutdownmöglichkeit:
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/scriptcenter/scripts/desktop/state/dmstvb08.mspx
Restartmöglichkeit:
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/scriptcenter/scripts/desktop/state/dmstvb07.mspx

Devcon Reboot:
http://www.robvanderwoude.com/index.html


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. Dezember 2005)

Was mir an Deiner Batch-Datei etwas komisch vorkommt ist die Abfrage nach dem Verzeichnis WinNT.
Falls es existiert springst Du zum XP-Shutdown, falls nicht zum 2K-Shutdown, jedoch heisst das Windows-Verzeichnis auch bei Win2K "WinNT".


----------



## zyclop (29. Dezember 2005)

Also ich habe ja den Batch geschrieben welcher bei XP und höher (W2K3Server usw.) Computer über Netzwerk abschalten lässt. Dies kann ich indem ich die Shutdown.exe benutze. Darum sollte es auch eine exe oder halt evtl einen Dienst geben der das bei W2K und tiefer das System runterfährt. Ich will die Shutdown.exe nicht Importieren sondern eben wenn W2K eine eigene exe/Dienst besitzt diesen Nutzen. Versteht ihr nicht was ich meine?

Das Ziel des Batches ist es das man Computer durch ein Menu runterfahren kann, was ja auch Funktioniert (bei XP) nur bei W2K nicht.  

@Dennis Wronka



> Falls es existiert springst Du zum XP-Shutdown, falls nicht zum 2K-Shutdown, jedoch heisst das Windows-Verzeichnis auch bei Win2K "WinNT".



Bei WXP & Höher heisst der Ordner WINDOWS und bei Win2K heist er WinNT daran kann man erkennen ob es XP oder W2K ist. Ich werde es jedoch noch ändern durch eine Systemabfrage.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. Dezember 2005)

Tatsache, bei XP heisst das Ding Windows, und auch bei 2K3.
Musste grad erstmal nachsehen, zuhause nutze ich weiterhin 2K, aber hier auf der Arbeit installier ich mir grad einen XP-Rechner und einen 2k3-Server haben wir hier auch stehen.

Aber dann ist Deine Abfrage trotzdem falsch herum, oder nicht?

```
@echo off
if exist C:/winnt/* goto ja else goto nein

:ja
pause
start XP_ShutDown.exe
start xp_shutdown\xp_menu.bat

goto exit

:nein
pause
start W2K_ShutDown.exe
start w2k_shutdown\w2k_menu.bat

exit
:exit
exit
```
Wenn das Verzeichnis WinNT existiert springt er zu Ja, und dort wird XP_ShutDown.exe ausgefuehrt.
Das muesste also meiner Meinung nach umgekehrt sein, dass bei Ja W2K_ShutDown.exe ausgefuehrt wird und bei Nein XP_Shutdown.exe.


----------



## zyclop (29. Dezember 2005)

Jo Stimmt da ich aber den Pfad sowieso falsch geschrieben habe und zwar mit /// anstatt mit \\\ hat es gefunzt danke für den tip 

brauche aber hilfe mit dem Shutdown bei W2K


----------



## Neurodeamon (29. Dezember 2005)

> Ich will die Shutdown.exe nicht Importieren sondern eben wenn W2K eine eigene exe/Dienst besitzt diesen Nutzen. Versteht ihr nicht was ich meine?



Aber W2K HAT nun mal keine eigene shutdown.exe Du mußt irgendwoher importieren. Sei es aus dem Resource Kit für W2K (da ist die für W2K bestimmte shutdown.exe dabei) oder von Sysinternals ist einerlei.


----------



## zyclop (30. Dezember 2005)

Danke aber das musst du nicht posten, es muss möglich sein es muss es muss es muss. Es gibt immer eine Lösung. Kennt jemand ein gute WIndoof Forum Vieleicht kann ich da was finden.


----------



## Sven Mintel (30. Dezember 2005)

Wieviele Lösungsansätze benötigst du denn noch, um zum Ziel zu kommen.
Neurodeamon hat eine MS-Seite verlinkt, wo steht, wie man per Skript herunterfährt.

Wie das per shutdown.exe (nach vorherigem Import) funktioniert, ist hier beschrieben: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;de;317371&sd=tech

Wenn dir das auch zu kompliziert ist, zieh den Stecker ;-]


----------



## zyclop (30. Dezember 2005)

Wie kann ich dieses Script verwenden? Muss ich das Compilieren? Hab kein Plan was das ist. Aber das kann doch nicht sein das, W2K sich nur per Skript runterfahren lässt.


----------



## Sven Mintel (30. Dezember 2005)

Das ist VBScript.

Erstelle eine Datei mit der Endung *.vbs, kopiere den Skriptcode hinein(die Unterstriche inklusive des nachfolgenden Zeilenumbruchs entferne)...und dann führe das Skript aus.



> Aber das kann doch nicht sein das, W2K sich nur per Skript runterfahren lässt


A:warum nicht
B: das Gegenargument liefert dieses Thema, denn hier findet sich auch eine andere Lösung.



> darum dachte ich mir es muss doch eine/n andere exe Datei oder einen Dienst geben der das BS runterfährt.


...und diesen Dienst hast du mit dem Skript lokalisiert, ...es ist WMI, welcher  vom Skript die Anweisung erhält, alle OS herunterzufahren.


----------



## zyclop (30. Dezember 2005)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort...

Wenn ich die datei starten will dann gibt er mir eine Fehlermeldung, ich habe ein Bild angehängt dort ist er beschrieben.


Das ist der Code


```
strComputer = "."
Set objWMIService = GetObject_
     ("winmgmts:{impersonationLevel=impersonate,(Shutdown)}\\" & _
        strComputer & "\root\cimv2")

Set colOperatingSystems = objWMIService.ExecQuery _
    ("Select * from Win32_OperatingSystem")

For Each objOperatingSystem in colOperatingSystems
    objOperatingSystem.Win32Shutdown(1)
Next
```


----------



## Sven Mintel (30. Dezember 2005)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> (die Unterstriche inklusive des nachfolgenden Zeilenumbruchs entferne)



Diese Bemerkung hatte einen Sinn

Mit "Unterstrich" ist *_* gemeint.


----------



## Dr Dau (30. Dezember 2005)

Hallo!

Nur so am Rande, das Verzeichnis muss nicht zwangsweise "Windows" (bei XP) oder "WinNT" (bei NT4/W2K) heissen.
Dieses sind lediglich die automatisch vergebenen Verzeichnisnamen bei einer Standardinstallation.
Wird jedoch eine (halb-)automatisierte Installation z.b. mittels "unattended.txt" oder "winnt.sif" vorgenommen, ist der Verzeichnisname in diesen Dateien frei definierbar.

Die Abfrage des Verzeichnisnamens zur Ermittlung der OS Version halte ich also nicht als sonderlich geeignet.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Kyoko (30. Dezember 2005)

meines wissen hat windows seinen Shutdown in der HAL. Ich glaube, mal gelesen zu haben, das eer dafür die APM-Technik verwendet.

mfg,
Kyoko12


----------



## Neurodeamon (30. Dezember 2005)

Wenn es so weiter geht, können wir uns ja einen PömpelWar(tm) liefern...
Egal, falls ich es nicht schaffe morgen noch vorbeizuschauen, wünsche ich allen die diesen Beitrag lesen einen guten Rutsch ins Neue


----------



## Sven Mintel (30. Dezember 2005)

Das sind doch eher Q-Tips

Das ist nen Pömpel:


----------



## Neurodeamon (30. Dezember 2005)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das sind doch eher Q-Tips


Ich weiß nicht was Du für Q-Tips verwendest .... 
Aber ein Gummi-Ausgussreiniger wird regional jeweils anders genannt.
Und ich kenne halt Pömpel zum Pömpfen (Kennt noch jemand die American Heroes? Die nannten die Dinger ganz anders)  ;-) 

Sorry für's


----------



## Sven Mintel (30. Dezember 2005)

Was ist Pömpfen?

Jo...die American (glaub, die hiessen aber "Gladiators") kenn ich....war auch mein erster Gedanke.
Ich wollt mich aber nicht als Konsument dieser Sendung outen 

Zum Thema Pömpel ansich: Google ist da eindeutig auf meiner Seite,
wikipedia auch :suspekt:


----------



## Neurodeamon (30. Dezember 2005)

@Sven: Ja, die American Gladiators meinte ich. Was war daran so schlimm?
Ich meine, ich war jung und brauchte den Unsinn 

Und Wikipedia ist nicht auf Deiner Seite. Zumindest zeigt folgende Zeile, das es auch in Regionen Deutschlands andere Bedeutungen haben kann:


> # westfälisch für Begrenzungspfähle im Straßenverkehr, siehe Poller



Vielleicht sollte ich den Beitrag im Wiki erweitern und ein Hi-Res Pömpel von mir einfügen 

Edit: "Pömpfen" bedeutet mit einem weichen Gegenstand auf den Kopf bekommen


----------

